# Trap line guns



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

What do you guys carry? 

I'm thinking of picking the 22 Ruger Mark III hunter up. I'd use it small game hunting as well. Shoots sub half inch groups at 25 yards...


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Mark I and never had problems with it.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I have an older High Standard (High Sierra) 9 shot revolver....still looks good too.

I used a Mark III target model for my CPL class and really liked it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's the exact one I plan on getting. I have an older Colt Scout wheel gun that I use now.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I gone and did it. Bought a Mark II Competition today. Loved the way it felt, and loved the price. Really not much different than the Mark III, except the chamber load indicator and fiber optic sights. Has the same barrel length and everything. Shot it a little today.... Varmints and small game within 50 yards better watch out! I can't believe how accurate this thing is!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

That's purdy...is it chrome or stainless?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> That's purdy...is it chrome or stainless?


well jason is ghetto... thats actually platinum....

nice looking gun son!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> well jason is ghetto... thats actually platinum....
> 
> nice looking gun son!


 
Werd!

It's stainless Russ. I'll bring it over one day, or maybe you can meet up with me and we can blow thru a couple rounds. Real fun to shoot!

Now I just have to find the most accurate long distance rounds for small game and varmints, and some low power rounds for the trap line. 

I also need a holster. The shop didn't have one to fit it today. It's pretty tight in a leather Mark II holster, as the barrel and sights are bigger on the competition models than others. I've got some shopping to do...

I can't wait till the groundhogs start showing themselves! Between this, my bow, my .243, and 6" circle conibears, I've got all the whistle pig medicine anyone could ever need. My farmer friends are gonna love me!!!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Werd!
> 
> It's stainless Russ. I'll bring it over one day, or maybe you can meet up with me and we can blow thru a couple rounds. Real fun to shoot!
> 
> ...


Hey Jason Cody got bit about a week ago by a muskrat do you trap those *b*@stards? Bring that thing over I've got lots of pesky squirrels over here not to mention some cans that need a hole in them.


----------



## Bluegill (Aug 26, 2005)

Ruger Super Single Six SS

Bluegill


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PaleRider said:


> Hey Jason Cody got bit about a week ago by a muskrat do you trap those *b*@stards? Bring that thing over I've got lots of pesky squirrels over here not to mention some cans that need a hole in them.


 
I'd be happy to take care of em! But you'll have to wait till next year, as season ends jan 31st. plus, you cant shoot em.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Heritage Arms Rough Rider 6 inch barrel single six with .22 and .22Mag cylinders. Haven't used it yet on the trapline, though thats what it was bought for.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I'd be happy to take care of em! But you'll have to wait till next year, as season ends jan 31st. plus, you cant shoot em.


Can I throw a rock at them you know how deadly I am with a rock. :lol:

Still have plenty of cans to put holes in.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

can anyone get and own these or do you need a handgun permit?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> can anyone get and own these or do you need a handgun permit?


 

To buy a handgun you must be 21 years old or older and you will need to get a purchase permit from your local LEO office


----------

